# Bored...why not take pictures?



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone. I was bored, home from school when I thought that I would go take a few pictures and share them with everyone. A bit of an exciting morning. When I was snaping away pictures....the local cooper hawk came. The birds started going crazy. He landed on the roof, and then I went out to take a picture of him and he darted. He landed in a tree and this is the picture I got of him. 

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/Tim1046/Hawk.jpg

He left and then went back in and all the birds were so shaken and none would go into the fly pen. 

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/Tim1046/OurPictures125.jpg

That's what it looked like. And here are the rest of my pictures. Enjoy!! 

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/Tim1046/OurPictures114.jpg

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/Tim1046/HPIM0101.jpg


http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/Tim1046/OurPictures115.jpg


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

What beautiful pigeons, and what a cute picture of your pigeon in the Christmas tree.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you for sharing your birds with us. They're lovely.  
The two in the upper right corner are adorable. They look like they're ready to take cover at a moments notice.  
I see you have a ring neck dove among the group. Are the pigeons receptive to him? 

Cindy


----------



## blackjack (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice pictures. Say, I noticed you have a dove mixed in with your pigeons; does that cause any problems? See pic below:


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tim,

Lovely pictures, and quite an exciting time with the hawk there.

I can't imagine that you actually got bored  , there must be tons to do for a youngster your age, besides the chores. 

Is that a Helmet pigeon in the pine tree?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

That is my youngster named "Fluffy". I hand fed him from when he was young because his parents aren't too good of feeders. I put him in the christmas tree and took a picture of him. Yes, he is an ash red helmet. 

I have many breeds. Rollers, helmets, kamola tumblers, and a few brunner powers. The dove is from a rescue. I have another in there. The doves hold their own against the bigger pigeons. But they know when to get out of the way.  

The two in the upper right hand corner are two little babies. Can't wait for them to hit the skies. They are out of my best bloodline of rollers. Have high hopes for them. Thanks for the nice comments!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The dove looks pretty good, and confident 

We currently have just one dove with our (large) crowd of pigeons... like you say, they know when to get out of the way. Our Poppet really prefers people to pigeons, but he hangs out with our collection of Wood Pigeons and even bullies them (they are at least twice his size). He occasionally dishes out a wingslap to a rescued feral pigeon, no problem.

We wouldn't have a young dove with the pigeons, or one which had any disability, though - they need to be agile, so they can run (or fly) rings round the bigger birds.

John


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

The dove sometimes bullies others. He gives the occasional wing slap as a warning to get away. 

Here is another picture I was going to put on my profile. 

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p285/Tim1046/OurPictures138-1.jpg
We both have blue eyes!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*beautiful eyes*

Hi Tim,

LOL  I really enjoyed seeing the picture of you and Fluffy. Fluffy is definitely bonded to you. 

Your eyes are identical in color and the cuteness factor is way over the top in both of you too!  

The baby Helmet probably will change eye colors though.

Thank you for sharing, the pic is delightful!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Tim, 

I enjoyed seeing your pictures as well and you've got quite a diverse group of pigeons and doves 

I think you've got a got a good philosophy too, *when bored take pictures*, lol. Wish more young people in the world would follow your lead and do something as relaxing, enjoyable and peaceful as photography _and_ pigeon keeping, rather than some of the things they do  

Thanks for sharing these great photos.  I'm glad that the coopers hawk didn't bother your birds and moved on. Keep an eye out for his return!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Maybe you get bored more often and take more nice pics. They are great.
Fluffy is a darling, you make a great couple 

I have three doves with my pigeons and especially one of them loves to bully the pigeons, he gets it sometimes though not all pigeons are a tolerant of him.

Reti


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

You have some nice looking pigeons. And your pigeon coop looks kind of like our pigeon coop to.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tim, I loved all your pictures. Fluffly sure is a sweetheart and looked so very cute in the Christmas tree - hope her eye color doesn't change.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You birds are just beautiful! I have one dove now who has a pigeon (female) mate, and they live inside a small aviary inside the larger aviary which houses the rest of the pigeons. This is due to Gonzo, my first pigeon, who hates doves.  His first girlfriend was a dove (six years ago) and since then (we had to separate them after their first eggs hatched, as he got too big and bossy for her) he has gone straight after any dove he sees, apparently thinking it's her. He does of course have a pigeon mate now. He attempts to herd any dove into his nest, male or female. Of course, we noticed this right away and have since kept him away from doves.  I did have several rescues from the humane society a few summers back (40+!) and while they were being rehomed, they stayed with my other pigeons with no problems. I think the sheer number of them was a good preventative in itself. Two other doves I had who were in love, Lance and Julian (and who raised adopted eggs and parented the babies to adults with more love and care than any other doves I've had), would boss around the few pigeons we had then. A good wingslap showed just who was boss, no matter who was smaller.  Well, there I went off on a dove tangent. And the Christmas tree picture, that's what I miss most about having pigeons in the house! They loved the Christmas tree so much and made it much more decorative.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Tim, 
You have alot of really nice birds. I like the last picture the best! Now that is a little cutie.

Feather


----------



## mtngoat (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mtngoat, what a marvelous picture..... blue sky and a beautiful pigeon. I just love it!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a beautiful picture, Mtngoat!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ditto to that!

Great pic, Mtngoat, and that must be some camera you have there..

Thanks for sharing


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

mtngoat--
I have a Black Bald Roller hen that looks identical to that. The one I have has muffs of her legs. She loves to be petted on her feet. She stretches them out when I pet her. Not to mention she falls asleep when I pet her. She is my favorite upon many.


----------



## mtngoat (Dec 16, 2006)

Thannk you all she is a beautiful bird and her baby is a little hotty too even though it hasnt got all the feathers yet. the camera is a canon 400d dslr i was spoilt for xmas.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mtngoat,

Breathtaking photo!

Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

pigeonkid1046 said:


> The dove sometimes bullies others. He gives the occasional wing slap as a warning to get away.
> 
> Here is another picture I was going to put on my profile.
> 
> ...


 lol That's so cute! 

My 2nd bird was named Fluffy and she was very, very special. That's a good name. 

Licha


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Tim, 
I love the pictures. Thank you so very much for sharing them. You have some VERY beautiful pigeons. Your Fluffy looks to be pretty taken with you.

Mtngoat,
you've got a very pretty pigeon there.I like its markings. I love its tail feathers! My MP, keeps ruining its tail feathers and it's something I often complain to it about .

Beautiful, my MP, gets spooked by the camera. Flash or no flash. It's fine with the camera when I'm holding it, but taking pictures then is hard. LOL! 
I still manage to snap a few here and there..sshh..don't tell him that .

Again, thanks for the pictures!
-hilly


----------

